# Arisaema triphyllum



## parvi_17 (May 11, 2010)

This is by far the most common Arisaema species, native to North America, and known by the English name Jack-in-the-pulpit. These are sold everywhere where I live, and I see tons of variation in the various plants sold. This one, I think, is a particularly nice specimen. Though these are supposed to be hardy in my area, they never seem to survive more than 2 winters for me, so I keep this one in a pot. They normally bloom at the end of June in my garden. This plant has an odd, sickly-sweet smell.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Common maybe, but pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

I have one of these that appeared in my flower bed a couple years ago. It's nice to have a touch of wild in an otherwise tame bed.


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2010)

Here's a couple in my front beds. The dark one is from a transplant from the woods across the street from my house. I can't remember if the alba was purchased or if it just popped up from the transplant population (the transplant has seeded several years in a row, and there's plenty of babies coming up all over).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2010)

The alba form is very interesting


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2010)

I love them all!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 13, 2010)

neat!

i just got one a week or so ago!


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2010)

hmm, the northern pic doesn't look quite like our local ones here in ny; around here the whiter version is much more common where the soil is more alkaline or near limestone and the dark versions show up more where it is more neutral to acidic.


----------

